# iPad 3 event - March 7 2012



## chris888222 (Feb 29, 2012)

It is confirmed.

Source: http://mashable.com/...3-invite-clues/



> We now officially have a date for Apple's next major event — and an invite laden with hints.
> 
> The invite, sent to Mashable along with other media organizations, is full of the sly clues that Apple likes to include in invites to major announcements.



Going to trade in my iPad 2 before the value falls down the shit. 

Here's a better source.



> We’ll be liveblogging the whole Apple iPad event next week, so join us at 10AM PST on Wednesday, March 7 over at http://live.slashgear.com/ for all the news!


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Feb 29, 2012)

That soon, wow.
(will I ever afford one of these babies )


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Feb 29, 2012)

Not sure why. I'm debating on whether or not this is good news.


----------



## bowser (Feb 29, 2012)

I hope it finally gets a retina display.


----------



## triassic911 (Feb 29, 2012)

Hmm, maybe now I can buy a iPad 2 for cheap.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Feb 29, 2012)

triassic911 said:


> Hmm, maybe now I can buy a iPad 2 for cheap.


Exact my thoughts. But not gonna happen  even the first iPad is damn expensive!


----------



## FireGrey (Feb 29, 2012)

I think I speak for everyone when I say:
Already!?


----------



## hova1 (Feb 29, 2012)

I'd rather want a Macbook redesign with retina display.


----------



## chris888222 (Feb 29, 2012)

bowser said:


> I hope it finally gets a retina display.


It is very likely that it will get the retina display.

Just look at some of the 'rumors' and the image of the invitation.
Some other sites even gave a comparison.


----------



## Fluto (Feb 29, 2012)

im considering selling mine now...


----------



## 431unknown (Feb 29, 2012)

Time to upgrade from my first gen iPad.


----------



## lostdwarf (Feb 29, 2012)

What exactly do you do on/with an iPad?


----------



## saberjoy (Feb 29, 2012)

lostdwarf said:


> What exactly do you do on/with an iPad?


hahaha!
what exactly are you doing on gbatemp?


----------



## bowser (Feb 29, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> bowser said:
> 
> 
> > I hope it finally gets a retina display.
> ...


Lol yeah, I posted before clicking the link 

But I shudder to think how much it will cost D:


----------



## chris888222 (Feb 29, 2012)

bowser said:


> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> > bowser said:
> ...


Seeing Apple, it should start at $499 USD.


----------



## lostdwarf (Feb 29, 2012)

saberjoy said:


> lostdwarf said:
> 
> 
> > What exactly do you do on/with an iPad?
> ...



No, I know what it can do. ;p
I just don't really know why anyone on here would want one.  
I can understand why someone would buy it what with all the marketing but I don't see how that person would enjoy continuing using it.

What is it for?

ie. does it do anything really well that other things... don't?


----------



## Fear Zoa (Feb 29, 2012)

Heh my friends gonna be pissed, he just bought a ipad2 a few week ago


----------



## Gh0sti (Feb 29, 2012)

heres what they are going to show off
-iPad 3
-Retina Display same dimensions of 9 in screen 2048x1536 dpi 264ppi (confirmed)
-A6 Processor Quad-Core @ 1.0ghz or the A5x Dual Core clocked higher ?
-1 GB RAM (has to be with the retina display so somewhat confirmed)
-Memory Sizes 16, 32, 64, 128?
-Size little bit thicker than iPad 2 (confirmed)
-2 Models Wi-Fi	 Wi-Fi + 4G/3G (confirmed) (Sprint, Verizon, AT&T)
-Back Camera 8MP (iPhone 4S camera)?
-Front Camera FaceTime HD (confirmed)
-iOS 5.1 (confirmed)
-Siri (confirmed)
-Possible Hz0 coating for water proof?
-Gorrila Glass 2?
-Bigger Battery (confirmed)

thats all for now maybe USB 3.0 and Thunderbolt IO but highly doubtful think some anaylist said iOS devices couldnt handle Thunderbolt b/c of how they are designed


----------



## chris888222 (Feb 29, 2012)

Gh0sti said:


> heres what they are going to show off
> -iPad 3
> -Retina Display same dimensions of 9 in screen 2048x1536 dpi 264ppi
> -A6 Processor Quad-Core @ 1.0ghz or the A5x Dual Core clocked higher
> ...


Agree on the Retina Display, processor, RAM and iOS 5.1.

But...
1. The iPad already has a 16GB capacity. The one missing would be 128GB. 128GB would be quite likely as the 4S already has a 64GB capacity and the iPad is likely going to store more stuff.

2. I am actually quite skeptic about the camera. From 0.7mp to 5mp is quite far-fetched, needless to say 8mp. Besides, it does not have a flash still (based on rumors). I bet the upgrade will be to about 3.2mp, like the ones on the iPhone 3GS. As for the front camera, it is quite likely to feature FaceTime HD.

3. Hz0 and Gorilla Glass 2 will likely just add costs. I personally think it will not be implemented.

4. A bigger battery is possible. However I do see the battery life remain at 10 hours instead of any possible extension. 

5. What I think would be likely will be Siri implementation with GLANOSS, just like on the iPhone 4S. Thunderbolt and USB 3.0 sounds near impossible.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 29, 2012)

Gorilla Glass I doubt. Can't have Apple making durable products now, can we?


----------



## r3gR3t (Feb 29, 2012)

lostdwarf said:


> What exactly do you do on/with an iPad?


My toughts exactly. I really can't see the point in having an iPad, or any sort of tablet for that matter. They're like overpriced / humongosly unconfortable cellphone that you can't use to make a call. That, or an overpowered laptop that's not even a laptop.
It's probably just me, but I don't see the point.
'side, Apple overprices their products and sells them to dumb people making them believe it's worth the cost.


----------



## Satangel (Feb 29, 2012)

The only reason I would want an iPad is to read articles (both from magazines and online sites), and read comic books/real books. Maybe also viewing films, that seems nice.
I can definitely see myself owning a tablet (not per se iPad) in the future.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 29, 2012)

Don't worry guys - Apple will be 3/4's done with the development of the iPad 4 before you get to reach the presentation.


----------



## Gh0sti (Feb 29, 2012)

guys apple has always had gorrila glass since iphone 1 its just weather or not it will have gorrilla glass 2 is the big thing and Hz0 coating along with Siri for got to add that, They are speculating the price of the device is prob almost $100 more than ipad 2 on all levels and also rumord that they saw 128gb chips being shipped around possibly for the ipad but we shall see next wednesday


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 29, 2012)

-snip altogether, as mentioned below, neither has Gorilla Glass, actually. It's similar, but not the same-


----------



## r3gR3t (Feb 29, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Gh0sti said:
> 
> 
> > guys apple has always had gorrila glass since iphone 4.
> ...


Almost. Apple doesn't use Corning's Gorilla glass, tought they do use a panel of aluminosilicate glass.

Source


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 29, 2012)

r3gR3t said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Gh0sti said:
> ...


Upon further inspection, you are correct. The process is similar, but not the same.

http://www.corninggo...l-products-list

Here's a full list of products using Gorilla Glass - no Apple products graced it with their presence.


----------



## r3gR3t (Feb 29, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> r3gR3t said:
> 
> 
> > Foxi4 said:
> ...


Yeah, it's kinda the same thing 
I read somewhere that to use Corning's Gorilla glass, the company has to fill a long time supply contract with Corning. Guess that's Corning's way to guarantee their future for a couple of years 
Anyways, supposedly, it's brcause of Corning's contract that Apple don't use their Gorilla glass, Apple likes to have the liberty to change their glass supplier if they can get it cheaper or something like that.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 29, 2012)

r3gR3t said:


> Yeah, it's kinda the same thing
> I read somewhere that to use Corning's Gorilla glass, the company has to fill a long time supply contract with Corning. Guess that's Corning's way to guarantee their future for a couple of years
> Anyways, supposedly, it's brcause of Corning's contract that Apple don't use their Gorilla glass, Apple likes to have the liberty to change their glass supplier if they can get it cheaper or something like that.


From what I remember, they helped revive the idea of Gorilla Glass and got to see the innitial sketches and formulas and once Corning was back on its feet and actually wanted them to *buy* the product they parted ways, at least according to the Wiki article. What the iPhones are using is "Proto-Gorilla-Glass" that's been improved by Apple and its contractors, at least that's my understanding.

Of course it's worth to mention that given the fragility of iPhone glass, it's inheritently more... "frail".


----------



## Wizerzak (Feb 29, 2012)

Well that was...quick....



r3gR3t said:


> lostdwarf said:
> 
> 
> > What exactly do you do on/with an iPad?
> ...



Also, this this this this this x10000000000000000000000000000. complete waste of money IMO.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 29, 2012)

Wizerzak said:


> Well that was...quick....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can see myself owning a tablet, easily... 

[yt]--aGuXYo1rs[/yt]

Of course by that I mean an *awesome* tablet that's not made by Apple, doesn't have the dreadful iOS on it which basically makes it a "bigger iPhone" and has proper controls other then the touchscreen. I just can't afford it.


----------



## Wizerzak (Feb 29, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Wizerzak said:
> 
> 
> > Well that was...quick....
> ...



That, is epic.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 29, 2012)

Wonder if they're going to be like "okay, we'll make our iOS customizable so  you don't have to deal with our shit. It's your phone, you should have the right what it looks like and does".... nvm, I know they won't.

I wish they would bring out a new iPod mini. Or a classic model with the wheel. I'm tired of the touch screen phase.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 29, 2012)

Wizerzak said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > I can see myself owning a tablet, easily...
> ...


I know, rite?

The price estimate so-far is "under $1000" which is _quite steep_, but when you look at it the other way around, it's a full-fledged, i7-equipped portable gaming PC, nothing's stopping you from using it the same way you'd use a standard laptop/pc and you can just jack in a keyboard/mouse into the USB ports and get on with it.

iPad can't do that now, can it?


----------



## lismati (Feb 29, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Wonder if they're going to be like "okay, we'll make our iOS customizable so  you don't have to deal with our shit. It's your phone, you should have the right what it looks like and does".... nvm, I know they won't.
> 
> I wish they would bring out a new iPod mini. Or a classic model with the wheel. I'm tired of the touch screen phase.


Umm... http://www.apple.com/ipodclassic/


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 29, 2012)

lismati said:


> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> > Wonder if they're going to be like "okay, we'll make our iOS customizable so  you don't have to deal with our shit. It's your phone, you should have the right what it looks like and does".... nvm, I know they won't.
> ...



umm..


ShadowSoldier said:


> I wish they would bring out a *new* iPod mini. Or a classic model with the wheel. I'm tired of the touch screen phase.



I want a new one. Something that maybe has a different menu and stuff on it, maybe a small 4mp camera (which shouldn't be much to ask considering the iPhone has one).


----------



## awssk8er (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm not expecting anything really new, besides a nicer screen and better cameras. It doesn't matter what they add, just the fact that there's a new model means it will sell like crazy.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 29, 2012)

awssk8er said:


> I'm not expecting anything really new, besides a nicer screen and better cameras. It doesn't matter what they add, *just the fact that there's a new model means it will sell like crazy.*



Here in Canada, I can't really see it selling as well as they might hope. Mainly because all the companies here like Rogers and such, are offering free tablets just for signing up for their services.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 29, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> awssk8er said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not expecting anything really new, besides a nicer screen and better cameras. It doesn't matter what they add, *just the fact that there's a new model means it will sell like crazy.*
> ...


In that case they will recieve money from the carriers which do have to stock up accordingly to the demand, plus, many people may wish to upgrade at the end of their term. It really doesn't matter who's wallet is emptied - somebody will give Apple Teh Monniez.


----------



## r3gR3t (Feb 29, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Wizerzak said:
> 
> 
> > Foxi4 said:
> ...


Now that's a tablet I'd buy. I'd be buying a portable PS3/Xbox 360, not just a huge and unconfotable to carry phone that doesn't make calls


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 29, 2012)

r3gR3t said:


> Now that's a tablet I'd buy. I'd be buying a portable PS3/Xbox 360, not just a huge and unconfotable to carry phone that doesn't make calls


From the hands-on videos I've seen so-far, they are really not kidding with the specs and the price is entirely justified - most games run on max details no problemo, so I'm guessing that the innards are "worth it".


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 29, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> > awssk8er said:
> ...



It doesn't help when those tablets that they are giving out are Android tablets. But what I meant to say was that, the companies that are offering tablets, none of them are offering iPads, it's all Samsung and Acer and other tabs. Basically, they better have big fucking improvements in the next iPad (assuming that's what they'll be showing off).


----------



## SifJar (Feb 29, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Wonder if they're going to be like "okay, we'll make our iOS customizable so  you don't have to deal with our ****. It's your phone, you should have the right what it looks like and does".... nvm, I know they won't.


Customization would confuse your typical Apple fanboy too much. One of iOS's main "features" as far as I can see is it's simplicity and complete *lack* of customisation. Which makes it straightforward and simple enough for almost anyone to use. You bring in too much customisation and people (or rather, people who buy Apple products) get confused easily.

EDIT: BTW, I don't mean to offend people who buy Apple products - I am talking about a more "typical" Apple user, unlikely to be found on a forum like this one.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 29, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> It doesn't help when those tablets that they are giving out are Android tablets. But what I meant to say was that, the companies that are offering tablets, none of them are offering iPads, it's all Samsung and Acer and other tabs. Basically, they better have big fucking improvements in the next iPad (assuming that's what they'll be showing off).


Apple and Big Improvements are rarely used in one sentence, I doubt that they will be sufficient enough to validate a purchase.

Still, people will buy it, for it is Apple and thus it is hip.

Projects like Fiona should be a wake-up call for Apple, Microsoft, Google and all other companies involved in tablet creation - minor boosts are no longer an option when miniaturisation has reached the point of fitting a gaming rig into a tablet.

I can understand that a $1000 bucks is alot of money, but cut down the specs to the ordinary mid-range PC, meaning an i-3 processor and some cheapo GeForce/Radeon and you got yourself a $500 deal with 10 times the potential of an Android or iOS tablet. They need to step it up and start putting proper operating systems on their creations, meaning Windows 7/8 and Mac OSX or they will eventually fade away in the sea of high-end tablets that will inevitably become accessible and affordable options soon.

I mean... Skyrim on Ultra on the go? I'm sold.

[yt]CqkFk1mjb9s[/yt]


----------



## r3gR3t (Feb 29, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> I mean... Skyrim on Ultra on the go? I'm sold.
> 
> [yt]CqkFk1mjb9s[/yt]


Seems to me the right stick needs a lot of effort to move the pointer in the selection screen. Maybe they need fo fix some stuff with the controlers??
Anyways, really awesome the can run this kind of game on a tablet like this.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 29, 2012)

r3gR3t said:


> Seems to me the right stick needs a lot of effort to move the pointer in the selection screen. Maybe they need fo fix some stuff with the controlers??
> Anyways, really awesome the can run this kind of game on a tablet like this.


I believe there's an in-game setting to set the sensitivity of the pointer, the person who filmed this probably didn't want the view to go all uber-ape, it was supposed to show the capabilities not the gameplay.


----------



## r3gR3t (Feb 29, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> r3gR3t said:
> 
> 
> > Seems to me the right stick needs a lot of effort to move the pointer in the selection screen. Maybe they need fo fix some stuff with the controlers??
> ...


Lol, ok


----------



## iFish (Feb 29, 2012)

FireGrey said:


> I think I speak for everyone when I say:
> Already!?



What do you mean "already?!" it has been about a year. And if memory serves me right, this keynote is one day later than last years. But I know they both took place in the same week. But that's besides the point. 

I don't think this deserves an "already". Just look at ASUS. They update way faster than Apple and announced a new tablet a few weeks after releasing the Transformer Prime. Or, if you want to get really picky: Motorola Droid RAZR -> few weeks later RAZR MAXX. 

A one year cycle for a tablet isn't that short.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 29, 2012)

iFish said:


> What do you mean "already?!" it has been about a year. And if memory serves me right, this keynote is one day later than last years. But I know they both took place in the same week. But that's besides the point.
> 
> I don't think this deserves an "already". Just look at ASUS. They update way faster than Apple and announced a new tablet a few weeks after releasing the Transformer Prime. Or, if you want to get really picky: Motorola Droid RAZR -> few weeks later RAZR MAXX.
> 
> A one year cycle for a tablet isn't that short.


All the companies you mentioned have a strategy of releasing various products for various types of the target client to allow a degree of mix and match for the user, Apple when it comes to the iPad and iPhone politics chooses to only release one version of their hardware and repeatedly rework it - there is a huge difference between those two approaches.


----------



## iFish (Feb 29, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> iFish said:
> 
> 
> > What do you mean "already?!" it has been about a year. And if memory serves me right, this keynote is one day later than last years. But I know they both took place in the same week. But that's besides the point.
> ...


I do not want to argue with you. 

But anyway, releasing a new iPad every year is not unacceptable(unless you're "casual" and buy it late. But at that point, you don't care about the specs of the thing. Just want it to work as advertised. ). 

Not like Apple will be killing off support for the iPad 2 very soon anyway.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 29, 2012)

iFish said:


> I do not want to argue with you.
> 
> But anyway, releasing a new iPad every year is not unacceptable(unless you're "casual" and buy it late. But at that point, you don't care about the specs of the thing. Just want it to work as advertised. ).
> 
> Not like Apple will be killing off support for the iPad 2 very soon anyway.


Please don't lie to yourself - iPhones and iPads are like disposable cameras nowadays, when a new generation rolls in you can either update or wait patiently until your device proves to be "slow enough" not to support the latest update, virtually forcing you to upgrade your device. Of course, as deemed by Apple, not by factual performance.

By the time the iPad 3 reaches the shelves, iPad 1's will be worth as much as paper weights and iPad 2's will become less-then-desirable. I'm not even trying to argue, I'm establishing a well-known fact.

To further validate it, I can say that Apple purposely locked out SIRI compatibility with pre-4 iPhones despite the fact that there was nothing stopping earlier models from successfuly using the feature with no issues whatsoever, among other "quirks" of similar nature.


----------



## chris888222 (Feb 29, 2012)

iFish said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > iFish said:
> ...


I personally believe Apple will strike out the iPad 2 after the release of the 3.

And I agree. It's quite acceptable to release a tablet/product on a yearly basis. In fact I prefer it that way.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 29, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> And I agree. It's quite acceptable to release a tablet/product on a yearly basis. In fact I prefer it that way.


I wonder what you'd do if Nintendo released a new DS each year cutting the compatibility and support to the previous model. 

Apple gets a pass because it's Apple? I don't think so.


----------



## prowler (Feb 29, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> And I agree. It's quite acceptable to release a tablet/product on a yearly basis. In fact I prefer it that way.


wtf am i reading


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 29, 2012)

prowler said:


> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> > And I agree. It's quite acceptable to release a tablet/product on a yearly basis. In fact I prefer it that way.
> ...


In rough translation, it's "Come on in, I'm almost ready. Let me refresh myself, head straight to the bedroom. The lube is on the nightstand - make me suffer, honey. I wonder if an Apple fits *there*...


----------



## chris888222 (Feb 29, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> > And I agree. It's quite acceptable to release a tablet/product on a yearly basis. In fact I prefer it that way.
> ...


I don't really care anyway. Simply because I don't buy these products every year or whenever they launched.

I didn't buy the DSi when it launched. I bought the XL though, largely because my DSL was faulty.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 29, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > chris888222 said:
> ...


Fair play, but by accepting complete make-overs of a device on a yearly basis you accept the fact that your $300+ worth device will become obselete by the end of the year.

The DS Lite was just a smaller DS, the DSi was an upgrade, the DSi XL was just a bigger DSi, altogether you had one hardware update throughout the whole DS cycle.

What would happen if Sony did it with the PS3,4,5,6? Or Nintendo with 3,4,5DS? Or Microsoft with the XBox 1024 and so on and so forth?

It's unacceptable to sentence users to "obseleteness" within a year.


----------



## Jakob95 (Feb 29, 2012)

@Foxi4 Apple actually has it good releasing a new tablet/phone every year.  With Android once you buy that new phone that just came out, a better one will come out in 2 weeks.  Same goes for Android tablets.


----------



## iFish (Feb 29, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> iFish said:
> 
> 
> > I do not want to argue with you.
> ...





chris888222 said:


> iFish said:
> 
> 
> > Foxi4 said:
> ...



Foxi4: Are you a fucking idiot or are you just /really/ trying to troll me? 

Obviosuly Apple locked Siri to only the iPhone 4S, wasn't that obvious? They want something they can use as marketing material(I personally do not like Siri, not saying it's a good feature. But I AM saying that it's appealing to a lot of people.) 

Also, I don't think the iPad 2 will become "less-then-desirable". I mean, I know people who still buy the iPad 2, and people who would be more than happy buying a cheaper iPad 2 once the iPad 2 comes out. People who aren't tech savvy like us don't really care(And to be fair, that is probably a huge market for Apple. People who just want something to work and be simple.)


Also, if you want an example of updates, I'll give you one. Let's take a look at the iPhone 3GS. The iPhone 3GS is almost 3 years old(came out here in Canada on June 19, 2009). It launched with iOS 3.x, got iOS 4.x and is still, to this day, working pretty smoothly and running iOS 5(Still being sold, too). The phone is still doing pretty well. 

We've seen iOS devices(iPhone and iPod touches) go on a cycle of it getting 3 iOS cycles until retirement. Which is usually about 3 years. 
If I /really/ wanted to nitpick, I could attack Android devices. How you're never really promised updates. You just hope for the best. At least with the iPad, you're promised updates and not be stuck at(for example. And without the modding community) 2.2.

At least on the iPad, you have that peace of mind. But anyway, we can go back and forth forever but we'll never really agree on anything so I guess I'm done.

(I have no idea what the fuck happend with my font.... Sorry


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 29, 2012)

Jakob95 said:


> @Foxi4 Apple actually has it good releasing a new tablet/phone every year.  With Android once you buy that new phone that just came out, a better one will come out in 2 weeks.  Same goes for Android tablets.


With an Android phone nothing forces you to upgrade - you are sure that whatever comes out on the market will be compatible with your model for at least 2-3 years. Go on, prove me wrong.

I'll go one step further - my uber-old Windows Mobile device which had stock Windows Mobile 5 has gone through all the updates of 5, the update into 6, all updates of 6, update into 6.1, all 6.1 updates, update into 6.5, all updates of 6.5 and finally I was unable to update, but only because the CE core has been deprecated. That's basically 7 years worth of support for a 512Mhz phone.

@iFish Why so rude? I didn't expect you to be objective, but you could at least keep it civilized. I'm not trolling you, I'm disagreeing with you. Cutting support to a function of the OS despite the fact that the hardware is more then capable of pulling it off is simply pushing the users to update their hardware when there is no need to do so, interpret it the way you want but at the end of the day you're wrong and you know it. If you will continue this conversation on a childish level of "No, you're wrong because you're stupid" then we can just as well stop here.


----------



## Jakob95 (Feb 29, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> > @Foxi4 Apple actually has it good releasing a new tablet/phone every year.  With Android once you buy that new phone that just came out, a better one will come out in 2 weeks.  Same goes for Android tablets.
> ...


You aren't making any sense at all.  My phone which came out like 6 months ago still doesn't have an ICS update.  Apple is still updating the iPhone 3GS which is a 3 year old phone.  And what do you mean nothing forces you to upgrade?  How does one force someone to upgrade there iPhone 4 to the iPhone 4S?  You can still run the iPhone 4 and it will be fine, no one is forcing you to update.


----------



## iFish (Feb 29, 2012)

It's unacceptable to sentence users to "obseleteness" within a year. 
Sent from my obsolete Android 2.3 device


----------



## Jakob95 (Feb 29, 2012)

Not only that but, just look at Android manifactures.  My phone is running Android 2.3.4 with Sense 2.1, and now the newer HTC phones have Beats Audio and so many more new features which I just can't get.  The new HTC One V is getting Android 4.0, with Sense 4.0 and has the SAME hardware my phone has yet my phone won't be getting the update.  Apple iPhone is my next phone.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 29, 2012)

Jakob95 said:


> You aren't making any sense at all.  My phone which came out like 6 months ago still doesn't have an ICS update.  Apple is still updating the iPhone 3GS which is a 3 year old phone.  And what do you mean nothing forces you to upgrade?  How does one force someone to upgrade there iPhone 4 to the iPhone 4S?  You can still run the iPhone 4 and it will be fine, no one is forcing you to update.


Android is a Linux-based system - all you need to update is the drivers for your particular hardware, a system image and you can cook a ROM for your device. I can bet that there are ROM's for your device that have this update, you just didn't bother to look. Android is quite organic and most good ROM's are actually cooked by the community.


----------



## Waddy101 (Feb 29, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> > You aren't making any sense at all.  My phone which came out like 6 months ago still doesn't have an ICS update.  Apple is still updating the iPhone 3GS which is a 3 year old phone.  And what do you mean nothing forces you to upgrade?  How does one force someone to upgrade there iPhone 4 to the iPhone 4S?  You can still run the iPhone 4 and it will be fine, no one is forcing you to update.
> ...



Yes but what about the average person who knows nothing about that kind of thing?


----------



## Jakob95 (Feb 29, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> > You aren't making any sense at all.  My phone which came out like 6 months ago still doesn't have an ICS update.  Apple is still updating the iPhone 3GS which is a 3 year old phone.  And what do you mean nothing forces you to upgrade?  How does one force someone to upgrade there iPhone 4 to the iPhone 4S?  You can still run the iPhone 4 and it will be fine, no one is forcing you to update.
> ...


I think I would be aware of that, but the ROMs that developers make just aren't as good as real official ones.  They are slow, unstable, and very buggy.  I would rather use something reliable.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 29, 2012)

Waddy101 said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Jakob95 said:
> ...


Buy an iPhone. Nobody said using Google for updates was easy. 

On a serious note though, is typing "Android" + "The name of your device" + "The edition you are interested in" + "ROM" so incredibly difficult? I updated the ROM of my device when I was 14-15, I don't see why other users wouldn't be able to. That, and you can go to any random phone repair store and they'll do it for you on the spot.



Jakob95 said:


> I think I would be aware of that, but the ROMs that developers make just aren't as good as real official ones.  They are slow, unstable, and very buggy.  I would rather use something reliable.


Custom ROMs are the _exact oposite_ of what you just said because they have the branding crap and slow-mo-ware removed.


----------



## Jakob95 (Feb 29, 2012)

Yes but those are the only Custom ROM's that are based on stock.  Not ported from another phone.  Then you get problems such as drivers, were if you want an ICS custom ROM you can't get one because HTC doesn't open source their drivers.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm just stating my opinion, I'm no cursader - I won't forcefuly Androidize you, I just gave you my opinion and a set of arguments that I believe validate it. The thread has been derailed enough, let's finish it here.


----------



## Terminator02 (Feb 29, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxi4 said:
> ...


First of all, game consoles and smartphones are completely different markets. Smartphones are subsidized by the price of the contract, and users are permitted (and encouraged) to update their phone to the latest and greatest every two years.

Consoles/handhelds, on the other hand, are only mildly subsidized based on the hope that you will buy games for it. People buy new Consoles/handhelds based solely on luxury, if they want a game on that platform so bad that they have to go and buy it. Phones are bought and upgraded because they are necessary, they are a communication device. When customers walk into a carrier after their upgrade is available, the sales rep is going to push them towards the latest greatest smartphone with the highest pricetag and data plan, they're paid on commission so it's in their interest to make customers buy more.

Not only that, but consoles typically come out with kickass hardware that isn't fully used or optimized until a few years into it's life span, while on smartphones, the games are usually simple things that don't take many system resources (excluding the likes of Infinity Blade). Plus development for the consoles is typically much longer because developers are making a longer, more involved gaming with much better graphics.



Foxi4 said:


> Waddy101 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxi4 said:
> ...



You absolutely cannot say that since your Android device was easy to unlock, root, and flash, everyone else's is too. The different devices have wildly varying levels of difficulty for doing so, and many (usually lower end) devices can't even be flashed at all (usually because there isn't enough developer interest to crack the bootloader).

I can't speak about phone repair stores, they might offer the service, but who's going to pay to have someone update your phone? If you're geeky enough to care about getting custom ROMs, you can probably get it on there yourself.

And don't act like all Custom ROMs are a glorious, perfect world. While there are many that are very stable, there are far more than aren't. A manufacturer's ROM on the other hand, is always stable when it's released. People who want their phone to actually be functional all the time and depend on it for communication need to have that reliability.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 1, 2012)

Terminator02 said:


> -snip-


By no means am I saying that it is an equally-easy task on all makes - of course every phone will have a varied degree of difficulty when it comes to flashing, but don't you think that's a matter of interest for the users of particular phones? I'm also not saying that all Custom ROM's are glorious, I just said that the great majority is actually an improvement over the stock ones. I don't think that the stock firmware is always 100% stable - that's not a general rule, that's a matter of who designed and customized it - there are better and worse stocks.

I also disagree with your point that phones are upgraded because of the necessity of communication - communication implies that a phone is supposed to make phonecalls and send texts, everything over that is extra functionality. You don't even need a smartphone to satisfy that need and you don't need any updates to facilitate it - that much I can assure you of.

When it comes to development, it is only "quicker" because many smartphones are really based off of similar blueprints with certain parts replaced with different ones. Not once and not twice have I seen two smartphones of basically the exact same make but marketed as two different products due to some superficial difference.

Not only that, not all people buy phones on a contract - I actually buy phones boxed and SIM Unlocked, simply because I like my number enough not to change it and I never get "neat enough" deals to actually decide on one.

Other then that, I agree with you, however I do believe you also see my point, even though I grasped it quite crudely.


----------



## Terminator02 (Mar 1, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Terminator02 said:
> 
> 
> > -snip-
> ...


Official ROMs from the OEM undergo far more extensive testing than Custom ROMs (maybe CyanogenMod is an exception). I never said they were 100% stable, but they're significantly more stable than Custom ROMs.

I didn't mean to say they're upgraded because of a necessity of communication, but that the phone itself is necessary because of communication and it's other utilities (that only smartphones provide) such as an actually good and efficient email experience, a web browser, calender, etc. Furthermore there are tons of desirable reasons to own the latest and greatest smartphone, and people can use the excuse that it's necessary to make them more efficient, it feeds their consumerism.

I was referring to the development of software, not the physical device, and it's not like Apple is the only one who retreads designs.

From what I've heard, it is different in other parts of the world, but in the US, there are no regular consumers who even have the thought cross their mind that they could buy their phone off contract. Carriers are the phone sellers, and they control everything to do with your phone in the US, just the way it is.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 1, 2012)

Terminator02 said:


> From what I've heard, it is different in other parts of the world, but in the US, there are no regular consumers who even have the thought cross their mind that they could buy their phone off contract. Carriers are the phone sellers, and they control everything to do with your phone in the US, just the way it is.


That is truly a shame. Where I live, you can cheaply buy a phone on-contract or you can opt to pay the full price of the phone and buy it unlocked with the stock, non-branded firmware in just about any supermarket or electronics store. I can't even begin to explain why this is an exceptionally good deal if you can afford it.

I can see what you mean by the "update for better connectivity" now, but then again, I doubt anyone in their right mind uses the stock browser on either device - they're usually pretty nasty compared to third-party ones. 

That said, it's best if I eject from the thread before I get pitch-forked out of it.  We unnecessarily shifted to phones when the innitial chit-chat was actually about the iPad.

In my opinion, "deprecating" a year-old device that costed me $300+ bucks is simply a slap in the face, and it's hard not to treat it that way when "hardware needs to be updated" despite compatibility, and that was the exact case with SIRI with which this whole argument even started. I only said "iPhone" because I have a nasty tendency of treating the iPad as an iPhone on steroids.


----------



## triassic911 (Mar 1, 2012)

Guys, how about the Apple iPad 3 event, eh?


----------



## Wizerzak (Mar 1, 2012)

Waddy101 said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Jakob95 said:
> ...



The average person wouldn't own an android phone but instead be blinded advertisements and what's 'cool' and buy an iPhone instead. If you're smart enough to buy an android, you're smart enough (or likely to know someone) to know how to update it.


----------



## SifJar (Mar 1, 2012)

iFish said:


> It's unacceptable to sentence users to "obseleteness" within a year.
> Sent from my obsolete Android 2.3 device


Google are combating that. Starting with ICS, all manufacturers releasing devices with officially certified Android (i.e. if they have Market access by default) have to guarantee updates for a certain period of time. Can't remember what it is, but it is there. With Apple, there is *no* guarantee. Yes, they do update older devices for a while, but there is no *guarantee* they have made that they will do that.


----------



## nando (Mar 1, 2012)

SifJar said:


> iFish said:
> 
> 
> > It's unacceptable to sentence users to "obseleteness" within a year.
> ...



but they do do it. so you rather have a promise than an action?


----------



## SifJar (Mar 1, 2012)

nando said:


> SifJar said:
> 
> 
> > iFish said:
> ...


They have in the past, there is no guarantee they will in future. You cannot possibly use historical events as a factual prediction of the future.


----------



## nando (Mar 1, 2012)

SifJar said:


> nando said:
> 
> 
> > SifJar said:
> ...



and have you read the full description of the android upgrade guarantee? can they really hold manufacturers legally liable to upgrade their devices? i wouldn't think they can.

and yes, historical events are more reliable than wishy washy guarantees. for all you know a gurantee update might be a totally gimped update just to fill the requirement.


----------



## iFish (Mar 1, 2012)

I am pretty sure in the iPhone EULA, it says updates for 3 years. But I'll have to double check on that. When / if I do, I'll edit this post.

EDIT: I was wrong. It doesn't mention any time frame.


----------



## Jakob95 (Mar 1, 2012)

SifJar said:


> nando said:
> 
> 
> > SifJar said:
> ...



This isn't true, Google made a policy that manufactures have to "support" a product for 18 months, and none of the manifactures even care.  Motorola isn't bring ICS to Atrix, and Droid 3 which aren't even a year old.  If anything and if they were forced to make an update the only thing they will do is just make updates such as security updates.


----------



## SifJar (Mar 1, 2012)

I'd like to point out I never actually said that Google's solution was perfect, or that there was actually a problem with Apple's way. I was just responding to a post.


----------



## r3gR3t (Mar 1, 2012)

Quit complaining guys. As usual, the next iDevice is probably a good deal for folks that are at least two generations behind. People that are up to date and decide to pay an overpriced worthless upgrade are just dumb / fall under the spell of Apple's advertisement. Heck, it's Apple's advertisement that has a lot of people believing Apple is the greatest that's ever been / they invent the technology they advertise.

On Android's side, when you buy the top dog phone, it gets outclassed rather quickly in the sense that another top dog will come out quickly after yours; but that's only 'cause there's more competition. Take a look at Samsung, for example, their 2011 flagship was the GSII, and they've released quite a cuantity of phones after it, but none of them are the company's new flagship. A phone that's better than the GSII specwise may have come from that likes of HTC or Motorola or someother company, but it wasn't Sammy that replaced the GSII.


----------



## DarkLG (Mar 4, 2012)

I loled at the comment about comparing a ds to an apple product two completely different products haha.Ds is a handheld gaimng device Ipad would be more along the lines of a portable media/computer type product I guess?Wouldn't ever compare it to a gaming device that's for sure and the only reason it's acceptable for them to release a new product every year is because everyone else does. This seems about correct it's been a year since the last one I'm hoping the ipad 3 get's at least one of the major rumored upgrades that it really needs.To the comments about what good is a tablet for I say alot I use it everyday at college.Take notes on it,write papers on it,basically anything required by my class I can do on their.Then you got your usual media usages like netflix and watching your own videos.AHell I even make photshopped stuff on their.So no tablets aren't a waste it's just a preference of what you would rather have and some people just don't want really high specced stuff that for sure would cost alot .


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 4, 2012)

DarkLG said:


> I loled at the comment about comparing a ds to an apple product two completely different products haha.


Well then you laughed for stupid reasons. All handheld electronics work around the same principles, I could compare the iPad to a DS, a PSP, the Vita and despite the fact that they have different target audiences and purposes, they are developed using the same angle - the portable angle. 





> Ds is a handheld gaimng device Ipad would be more along the lines of a portable media/computer type product I guess?


Your powers of observation do not cease to amaze.





> Wouldn't ever compare it to a gaming device that's for sure and the only reason it's acceptable for them to release a new product every year is because everyone else does.


So, if Nintendo and Sony decide to introduce revisions to their hardware each year, will it be acceptable aswell? I mean, everybody will be doing it then. What eludes iFish and you and what I didn't feel like arguing about with him since he wouldn't accept my stance as equally valid no matter what is that this is about a principle, not a product. It could be applied in any industry.





> This seems about correct it's been a year since the last one I'm hoping the ipad 3 get's at least one of the major rumored upgrades that it really needs.


It's been a year. There have been no extraordinary technological breakthroughs. There is nothing to upgrade so-far. This is a cosmetical release so that people swap their iPad 2's for a newer model.





> To the comments about what good is a tablet for I say alot I use it everyday at college.Take notes on it,write papers on it,basically anything required by my class I can do on their.Then you got your usual media usages like netflix and watching your own videos.AHell I even make photshopped stuff on their.So no tablets aren't a waste it's just a preference of what you would rather have and some people just don't want really high specced stuff that for sure would cost alot .


Here's the thing... iPads cost alot. I could get a far beefier laptop for the price of an iPad, no problemo. Tablets are only attractive because they have touchscreens, they're the middle-ground between laptops and smartphones but until they move onto "big boys and girls OS'es" they're laughable larger versions of the smartphone, that's that.


----------



## DarkLG (Mar 4, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> DarkLG said:
> 
> 
> > I loled at the comment about comparing a ds to an apple product two completely different products haha.
> ...


Yes they were around the same principals and I understand what your getting at and it would suck if sony/nintendo did release new handheld every year but people would not stop buying them I actually got my tablet for quite cheap 300 it came with a keyboard dock as well.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 4, 2012)

DarkLG said:


> Yes they were around the same principals and I understand what your getting at and it would suck if sony/nintendo did release new handheld every year but people would not stop buying them I actually got my tablet for quite cheap 300 it came with a keyboard dock as well.


I am not saying that tablets are hellspawn, I am saying that if a company releases only one model of a tablet then it should be built to last.  I personally don't think that yearly releases are all that great and I honestly believe that not only Apple but also Samsung, HTC and the likes should re-consider their strategies. It would be much more beneficial to the end-user to buy a tablet or a phone less often then once a year and the technology is already here, it's just that noone's using it. Let me make this clear, I'm not demonizing Apple alone, I'm demonizing the practice altogether. Apple just stands out in this thread, and due to the fact that they only release one version of their hardware at a time, limiting the end-user's choices. I think there shouldn't be an iPhone 1, 2, 3, 4 and so-on - there should be an iPhone 4 qwerty, iPhone 4 with a gamepad, iPhone 4 mini and so on and so forth, with different features and form-factors, with different specs and prices but running the same software, so that the client actually has a choice, but that's a different point altogether. Back to the main point though, when you release only one version, people will always find something iffy about its internals and people will always jump straight at a revision, hoping that the issue was fixed. I cannot even begin to think how many decomissioned iPhones and, for example, Galaxy S1's already clutter stores, and nobody will ever want them because they became almost immediatelly abselsete when their follow-ups were released. That should not be the case.

Of course I'm asking for the stars here, but can't a guy complain?


----------



## spotanjo3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Its good for business. Not for me. By the way, be aware that the _iPad is *not*, I repeat, *NOT*_ substitute for a _laptop. It wont. _


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 4, 2012)

I wonder if their innovation this time will stretch past removing a button.
inb4applefanbois


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Mar 4, 2012)

Apple is not going to last long, in a few years they won't be here, their sales are dropping and falling behind Samsung and the Android OS. Also the fact that it is not Mac Os X, and it is just iOs for macs now is a bad move.


tigris said:


> I wonder if their innovation this time will stretch past removing a button.
> inb4applefanbois


@[member='tigris']
My thoughts exactly.


----------

